
With $16bn in cryptocurrency, Ripple attempts a reset - pavanyara
https://www.ft.com/content/7d9c934f-3840-4285-96a7-4bdf7fee9286
======
sharkmerry
I cant read it but here is CEO of Ripple's response.

[https://twitter.com/bgarlinghouse/status/1294047057787797504](https://twitter.com/bgarlinghouse/status/1294047057787797504)

------
greys
Was useful to read, tnx. I'm working on my bitcoin business development right
now. It's not so easy but I found bitcoin advertaising network at
[https://bitmedia.io/](https://bitmedia.io/) where I can create my ads
campaign to get more target audience. It has the most relevant crypto audience
for blockchain businesses. Hope with its help I'll let my audience get to know
my new project at its best.

------
SkyMarshal
Paywalled, anyone have text?

~~~
artemisart
Can't read it either but this seems to be a copy:
[https://technocodex.com/with-16bn-in-cryptocurrency-
ripple-a...](https://technocodex.com/with-16bn-in-cryptocurrency-ripple-
attempts-a-reset/)

------
Proven
Ripple is junk, there's nothing to reset. That thing doesn't even have a
proper blockchain. Anyone could run a service that works just like it out of a
cloud hosted DB (or on Github, with transactions submitted in the form of
commits).

~~~
Canada
I'm vouching this comment. I've run a lot of cryptocurrency stuff, and in my
opinion XRP nodes aren't worth the trouble to run. Because the consensus is
decided by a validator under the control of the Ripple company there's really
no point. Instead you just connect to one of their nodes and use it like any
centralized service.

In my view XRP is distributed but not really decentralized. It's sort of like
DNS: Here's the list of nodes that you just blindly trust. Ripple the company
can't seize your XRP holdings but they can freeze them and if they stop
running their special nodes the whole system dies.

------
vugffuivuf
Ripple is hilarious. Should listen to the CEO talk bullshit about the project.
It's basically PayPal with a gambling token. The extent they'll distort the
truth will make your head spin. I think the CEO deserves a lot of credit for
his ability to mislead with a straight face. It definitely has helped the
project and the price of the token

